# Huge, old wooden vise



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought I'd share this picture of an enormous old wooden vise I cam across at an antique mall (note how small the soda can looks next to it). I don't think it ever was used on a workbench, but it has features similar to a certain type of bench vise (can't remember the name). Note, however, that it was apparently attached to something at one time. Not sure what, though.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

That looks like an old leg vice.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The lower jaw doesn't look like a workbench leg, does it?


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

Yup, a leg vise of sorts. I've seen these in old photos of wagon shops in particular. I suspect the advantage was to lift the work piece, especially curved pieces, above workbench height for shaping with drawknives.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Gary, you're right. I'd forgotton about the leg vises that extend above the workbench top. Never understood why, but I guess it depends on whether you're holding a board for planing or something else (like a wagon wheel) that you're trying to shape.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

Take a look at the second photo from the top of this page, far left hand corner of the wheelwrights bench. You can just see such a vise.

I had one at one time, had intended to mount it to a bench, never did and finally sent it out to auction.

Most likely I'll now find a reason to have kept it.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That is so friggin cool that I can't stand it. I'd love to see him mounted on a 10" bench leg.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Bertha, the asking price was $300. If you'd like, I can put you in touch with the seller.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

I paid $18 for the one I picked up at a flea market…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's how it goes, Brett. If I saw it for $300 on Ebay, I'd put it on my watch list, then talk myself out of it. If I saw it "in the wild" for $300, I'd be unable to leave without it. I have to go "escorted" to stores that sell antique tools. I can't be trusted. I'm glad it's safely near you and not me!


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

(in a song-song voice) Bertha, you know you want it!

Old tools are relatively rare in my area of Texas, so when I across them, they're often overpriced. At this same antique mall, I saw a #4 Stanley Bailey in so-so condition. I checked for the price tag, hoping it was a bargain, and almost threw up when I saw it marked $92.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

I gotta tell ya, it just ain't worth that much. Maybe $60 at the most. The wood looks very dry and possibly fragile around the edges. Old wooden bench screws are fun to look at, but often not up to the rigors of bench work. It does make for a good walnut cracker though.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if it can crack walnuts it most be worth 300 …............LOL….............NOT


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It'd probably take $300 worth of BLO to moisten up. I'd go a bit over $60 for the opportunity but that $300 goes a long way toward a new leg vise.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

but it can crack a valnut …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

One on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-OLD-PRIMITIVE-FARM-VISE-38-X-4-X-6-WOOD-STEEL-/270793707284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0c900f14


----------



## BarneyTomB (Jul 5, 2011)

Grandpa had a leg vice on his bench that he would crack pecans with. Funny thing is when the Lubbock tornado hit in 1970 all that was left of his workshop was that workbench, a 175 lb anvil, and an old cast iron 8" table saw, they where bolted to the concrete slab that was the top of the cellar. Everything else including the workshop itself as gone. We spent the whole week picking up hand tools out of the fields behind the house and still only found about half of them.


----------

